
Emscripten port of DOSBox - azakai
http://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=38086
======
kevingadd
It's a shame the Web Audio API still hasn't been updated to allow glitch-free
audio in emulators like this. Playback seems really smooth!

~~~
pygy_
According to the author, it runs better with Firefox than Chrome.

You may also have to tweak the cycles/frameskip parameters, assuming it's
possible with this version. The tweaks rely on modifiers + function keys
combinations. I don't know if the browsers will pass them properly to JS.

~~~
lelandbatey
It ran really well for me in Firefox 26 on Windows 8. I got great sound and no
glitches while playing Major Stryker.

------
iso-8859-1
See also the Native Client port: [http://naclbox.com/](http://naclbox.com/)

~~~
garthdog
I'd love to benchmark these two solutions.

------
cjfont
Obligatory reference to Atwood's Law, etc. etc.

